# Certbot/Letsencrypt integration + Konfiguration in ispConfig 3.1



## typoworx (9. März 2018)

Soweit mir bekannt ist soll ispConfig 3.1 auch Letsencrypt/Certbot unterstützen? Ich habe die neuere Version per Upgrade auf einer bestehenden Instanz installiert. Mir ist jedoch noch nicht so ganz klar, wie die Integration von Certbot funktionieren soll. Certbot selbst läuft auf Shell-Ebene ohne Probleme! Aber es findet keine automatische Verknüpfung manuell erstellter SSL-Zertifikate von Letsencrypt mit ispConfig-Domains statt. Über das Admin-Interface von ispConfig steht hingegen (zumindest bei mir) keine Auswahlmöglichkeit unter "SSL" zur Verfügung, um ein Letsencrypt-Cert erstellen zu lassen oder zu importieren.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert?


----------



## typoworx (9. März 2018)

Ist diese vorgehensweise die im howtoforge-Forum beschrieben wird (Post von 2016) noch aktuell?

https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...fig-admin-from-letsencrypt.73097/#post-344008


```
/root/.local/share/letsencrypt/bin/letsencrypt auth --text --agree-tos --authenticator webroot --server https://acme-v01.api.letsencrypt.org/directory --rsa-key-size 4096 --email postmaster@`hostname -d` --domains `hostname -f` --webroot-path /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/acme

dt=`date '+%Y%m%d%H%M%S'`
cd /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/ssl/
for ext in csr key.secure key crt; do if [ -f ispserver.$ext ]; then mv ispserver.$ext ispserver.$ext.old.$dt; fi; done

ln -s /etc/letsencrypt/live/`hostname -f`/privkey.pem ispserver.key
ln -s /etc/letsencrypt/live/`hostname -f`/fullchain.pem ispserver.crt

service apache2 restart
```


----------



## Till (9. März 2018)

Zitat von typoworx:


> Aber es findet keine automatische Verknüpfung manuell erstellter SSL-Zertifikate von Letsencrypt mit ispConfig-Domains statt.


Richtig, denn Du kannst keine manuell erstellten zertifikate in ISPConfig verwenden. Falls Du zertifikate manuell erstellt hast, dann lösche sie. Denn ansonsten geht Letsencrypt nicht mehr in ISPConfig für diese Domain.



Zitat von typoworx:


> Über das Admin-Interface von ispConfig steht hingegen (zumindest bei mir) keine Auswahlmöglichkeit unter "SSL" zur Verfügung, um ein Letsencrypt-Cert erstellen zu lassen oder zu importieren.


Das ist richtig, denn der SSL Reiter ist nicht für Letsencrypt.

En letsencrypt Zertifikat wird erstellt wenn Du die Checkbox 'Let's encyrpt' auf dem ersten Reiter der Webseite anhakst. das ist alles. Steht auch so im Handbuch


----------



## Till (9. März 2018)

Zitat von typoworx:


> Ist diese vorgehensweise die im howtoforge-Forum beschrieben wird (Post von 2016) noch aktuell?
> 
> https://www.howtoforge.com/communit...fig-admin-from-letsencrypt.73097/#post-344008
> 
> ...


das hat nichts mit SSL in Webseiten zu tun sondern es geht dabei um ein SSL zerttifikat für die ISPConfig UI auf port 8080. Wie man das normalerweise macht steht hier:

https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/securing-ispconfig-3-with-a-free-lets-encrypt-ssl-certificate/


----------

